# putting Power Point into website



## digimime (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, here's the deal. I tried to put a .ppt presentation into a website via Dreamweaver but it wouldn't publish. I then put the .ppt presentation into PDF. It looks fine, but of course the hyperlinks in the presentation won't work. Powerpoint help says to publish a presentation into html, but doesn't really explain that. Neither does Dreamweaver. Ideas?


----------



## Spit_Me_Out (Jun 21, 2007)

My web design teacher made us make a solid PPT website. I thought it was the stupiest thing ever. Don't put powerpoint into your website. Just write it out and put it into your website like that, or use flash or something. But powerpoint isn't any good to use really. It looks bad in firefox, and it looks bad in internet explorer. so it isn't really even worth it. Just make a flash presantation instead.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Plus wouldn't it only display for those that have PP on their computers?


----------



## Spit_Me_Out (Jun 21, 2007)

No it displays. Cus it doesn't publish on the web as a ppt extension. it saves as HTML. what it does is convert the ppt file into html. It uses frames and changes everything into html files and stuff. so it works like a very crappy website.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

When saving it, you can save it as a special file that is playable online. File > Save as > Web page.


----------



## Gideon_Comp (Feb 16, 2007)

Website are more compatible if you didn't use PowerPoint Web Files - I recommend re-scripting the site in HTML or a variation of it, using Dreamweaver. It would be good practice also.


----------



## digimime (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendations! I can probably re-script into html readily enough. Any other ideas, say with pdf that will display links (this may not be possible since pdf is an image of the page, but you never know)?


----------



## digimime (Jun 24, 2005)

I found an unbelievably simple work around. I kept the presentation in PDF and put the links on a separate html page. In the page linking to the presentation I directed the reader to go to that separate page to activate the hyperlinks. Not as pretty as I'd like, but right now I've got other priorities than redoing the presentation in html or flash. Thought this might be of interest


----------



## jeck (Mar 28, 2007)

I know 2 ways to put powerpoint to website:

1. save powerpoint as a html webpage 
powerpoint > save as > web page 
2. convert powerpoint to flash or animated GIF
http://www.geovid.com/Presentation_to_Video_Converter/


----------



## digimime (Jun 24, 2005)

jeck, thank you for responding:


> 1. save powerpoint as a html webpage
> powerpoint > save as > web page


I see that you can do that and I have tried. However, it appears that you can only save one file at a time as a Web Page, which really gets dicey. Am I understanding this correctly?

#2 looks very interesting! Thanks for the link--I'll have to look at it more.:up:


----------

